# Vending Machines



## pierreFrench (Aug 22, 2008)

Does anyone out there have a view on whether it is possible to get a good cup of coffee from a vending machine?

What about the people who fill them up? They must know what goes in..


----------



## freefa11 (Sep 15, 2008)

i asure you from working in places that use these there all bad every thing that goes in to them is bad and if you drink alot from them you will feal realy bad


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

Yeh I remember seeing a tv show about them, they are terrible things. You guys introduced yourself yet btw?


----------



## sammyse (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi All,

Doesn't it depend on what vending machines they are? At the business school I attend they have bean-to-cup coffee machines...

The coffee isn't very nice, but I think that's their choice of not-so-fresh beans...

They re-fill the machines a few times a day (the coffee is all free - so ot runs out a lot), it seems clean from what I've seen, just the choice of beans that I don't like...

Apart from that machine, all other coffee vending machines I have used have been awful - especially the instant ones that don't even taste like the instant you would make at home!

rgds,

Sammy


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

ahha just to clarify mate, I'm not referring to Bean to cup machines, apparently they can produce a reasonable cup with fresh beans and set-up well. I mean the train station style vending machines, with the cardboard cups and all.

Chris


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Not all vending machines are created equal.

There are varying types of machines and various companies supplying coffee.

It's not fair to tar all vending machine suppliers and fillers with the same brush.

I know of several vending machine suppliers and fillers who take an active interest in coffee and even drink the coffee they serve, without any adverse effects.

If a machine is stocked and serviced regularly you can get a pleasant tasting cup of coffee (admittedly not a remarkable cup but still better tasting that instant)

Some vending machine stockists have no concern over the coffee tey serve, as their choices are purely economic.

It is difficult to review machines as their technical spec and maintenace as well as product choices vary so much that there is no benchmark to relate them to.


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

lol just noticed our post count again Glenn!! You've edged in front.

I would love the chance to try more coffee from vending machines whereby I knew they were maintained and fresh. I do want to get my hands upon a Bean to Cup one day, one of the Jura's as my rents want one, and I'm highly interested!

Chris


----------



## pierreFrench (Aug 22, 2008)

OK, so a bean to cup machine is the ideal, but I've showed my boss this forum and she says there is no way she is going to shell out £2k for a nice Gaggia, nor the weekly bean-sack. I tried reasoning that we'd all spend more time at work working faster, but she said we should be doing that anyway...

I agree basically that one of those massive drinks stations feels a bit impersonal, but that it should depend on who maintains it and how well makes me think of workmen in overalls picking their you-know-what before trundling down the corridor to service the Klix. Not encouraging.

The happy medium seems to be a flavia type thing - though to be honest I've only tried one sachet of green tea because the coffee at the next door office where I went for a test drive this morning has all been scoffed. Has anyone tried these?


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

You can get little bean to cup machines from £500 upwards mate, look at the Jura ones. The beans could be a little pricey, but as you said, it will improve the atmosphere, and thus the productivity of the staff.

Chris


----------



## pierreFrench (Aug 22, 2008)

Sorry, you're right of course - I had been following links telling me bean-to-cup for office use, up to 75 cups a day. Our office is quite small so the Jura ones could probably handle it. Does anyone know if they are any good? The only reviews online seem to be promo


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm going to have a word with some people as I want to be able to get my hand on one to test it for my parents, I'll let you know mate!

Chris


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

We've got a Gaggia Titanium at home, and it's alright. Not anything to write home about, but it's a good machine if you just fancy something to drink. Almost conviced my mum to get a Gaggia Baby Classic though, which excites me


----------



## pierreFrench (Aug 22, 2008)

Glenn - how do you mean you know of vending machine companies? Should we be looking at naming (or shaming)? The only site I've found which deals with this (albeit in a semi-promotional fashion) is here:

http://www.drinkvendingmachines.net/

but there's no comparison between makers of the train station type.

I think a blog post about where you've had a good cup (platform15, clapham junction) would be useful, no?


----------



## adamfahn (Aug 8, 2008)

try my company - http://www.vendesent.co.uk

We supply the same coffee machines and beans to offices, factories, shopping centres etc as we use in our own coffee shops (well our new chain that of contract coffee shops in offices we are tendering for).

Quality is near perfect IF you are prepared to buy the right ingredients. Often a good machine is not able to perform at its best as the company buying ingredients try to save money.

We can supply a really nice B2C full size vending machine that can take REAL 100% milk, powdered. However a cheaper option is a "whitener" which of course we sell or else the customer would go somewhere else.

Now they save a penny a cup but a whitener is just that, a product to whiten the beverage. It is not there for any dairy taste so that penny a cup saving has altered the whole make up of the drink.

With many of the smaller B2C machines that have milk fridges, there is a cost involved. That cost is often far higher than the home breweing systems and people don't want to pay.


----------

